# Did anyone hear of the missing Dane?



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

This was in my RV newsletter. I cannot belive I havn't heard about this. 
A RVer who parked his motorhome near Scotts Valley, Calif., to buy groceries, returned an hour later to find his black, 175-pound Great Dane show dog missing. He did not have insurance on the $27,000 animal. If you have info call the Santa Cruz Sheriff's Department at (831) 454-2847.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Foudn the storty
Great Dane worth $27,000 stolen near Scotts Valley - Santa Cruz Sentinel


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor dog. I hope they find it.

27,000$? That's crazy talk. The dog doesn't poop gold does it?


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Yea thought that odd and out of ordinary. But it's still a missing dog and now the theft is all that much more profitable. But also a felony.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Something similar happened in Oxford, about twenty minutes from us several years ago. Only it was an Irish Wolfhound show dog that was left in a car while the owner was checking out. Came back and the dog was gone. It was on our news that the owner was giving a huge reward for the dogs safe return. I never heard anymore about it, so I assume the dog was never found.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Guess I should have proof read first. Checking out of a motel. Duh! :wacko:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm very sorry someone stole his dog. But I'm calling Bull%&*^*% on the $27,000. The dog had not showed yet, nor bred yet. He won't be valuable as a sire until he actually wins some titles.

He didn't say how much he PAID for it. I bet it sure wasn't $27,000 -and if someone has a dog that valuable, they have insurance on it.

$27,000. My foot.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Knight has such beautiful markings, he will stand out.
I hope that he is found soon.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> I'm very sorry someone stole his dog. But I'm calling Bull%&*^*% on the $27,000. The dog had not showed yet, nor bred yet. He won't be valuable as a sire until he actually wins some titles.
> 
> He didn't say how much he PAID for it. I bet it sure wasn't $27,000 -and if someone has a dog that valuable, they have insurance on it.
> 
> $27,000. My foot.


Actually, further down in the article was this:

"Robinson bought Knight from a breeder in Australia for $27,000. The dog is not insured. He'd planned to show the dog and use it in his breeding program."

It is difficult to believe... but you never know. Anyway, it's a tragic situation; surely a Dane that large would be difficult to keep under cover for long...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Actually, further down in the article was this:
> 
> "Robinson bought Knight from a breeder in Australia for $27,000. The dog is not insured. He'd planned to show the dog and use it in his breeding program."
> 
> It is difficult to believe... but you never know. Anyway, it's a tragic situation; surely a Dane that large would be difficult to keep under cover for long...


No, i missed that, thanks. I'm still not sure I believe it. How can a dog be sold for $27,000 before it wins any titles or has some kids? And has no insurance?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> I bet it sure wasn't $27,000
> 
> $27,000. My foot.


Maybe it was a typo and they got the comma in the wrong place?

In them these parts we would say "$27,000 my arse"


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

maybe the breeder confinscated the dog for leaving him in (potentialy) hot car. Santa cruz is kinda warm right now isn't it?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Maybe it was a typo and they got the comma in the wrong place?
> 
> In them these parts we would say "$27,000 my arse"



LOLOL! We really say the same thing here, only we spell arse different 

I really do think this is a case of don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I call BS on the $27,000 too.

Anyhow, there has been a rash of great dane theft lately. I can't remember where I read it but, in the last several months multiple danes have gone missing from many different places. I'll have to see if I can find that article...


----------

